# fish oil



## curtisvill (Dec 6, 2014)

what brand do you use?  i have seen prices all over the board.  i am not as concerned about price but about a fish oil that does not taste bad, burping up fish oil an hour or 2 later sucks.


----------



## nightster (Dec 6, 2014)

I use "Spring Valley"    Never had any taste issues.


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 6, 2014)

Now Foods for me. Got fish burps a couple times in the last few years, that's it. Kinda tastes like sushi. Lol


----------



## bugman (Dec 7, 2014)

I actually started taking Nature's Bounty Krill oil. No burp/taste.  Had lasek surgery a few months ago and Dr advised it.  Seems to do the trick.


----------



## Maijah (Dec 7, 2014)

Gnc brand, 1500 MG's per serving


----------



## cotton2012 (Dec 7, 2014)

Omapure get it off Amazon...


----------



## Seeker (Dec 7, 2014)

I eat fish


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2014)

scary avi u got there..2-5 g a day of the fish oil


----------



## j2048b (Dec 7, 2014)

i get mine off true nutrition, its a gigantic 1,000 pills of something and affordable, prolly going with carlsons liquid next tho....


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 7, 2014)

j2048b said:


> i get mine off true nutrition, its a gigantic 1,000 pills of something and affordable, prolly going with carlsons liquid next tho....



i have been thinking about carlsons going forward.



Brother Bundy said:


> scary avi u got there..2-5 g a day of the fish oil



my avi is scary?  picture is taken on an annual helicopter ski trip i take with my boys.  image is the bird coming in for pick up.


----------



## snake (Dec 8, 2014)

Lovaza. Doc scripted it for me. I get the 3 month supply and it's sent to m home. Since I have a small copay, it's cheap and I dont have to run to the store. Never had an issue with it burping up.


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 8, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I eat fish



i am a very picky fish eater.


----------



## anabol69 (Dec 8, 2014)

Carlsons is the best you can buy.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 8, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I eat pussy



Never too old to get it wet!!


----------



## MustangDX (Dec 8, 2014)

I use "Now Foods" for all my basic supplements. Their line is cheap in price but effective.


----------



## 11Bravo (Dec 8, 2014)

Put it in the freezer to reduce the fish burps


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 9, 2014)

MustangDX said:


> I use "Now Foods" for all my basic supplements. Their line is cheap in price but effective.



I use NOW Krill oil. No fish burps & high bioavailability.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 9, 2014)

Kirkland fish oil 
400 pills 20$
1000mg each


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 9, 2014)

is there a difference in the way fish oil is absorbed in your sytem between pills and oil?  i have heard oil is better than pills but that could just be bro science.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 9, 2014)

Maijah said:


> Gnc brand, 1500 MG's per serving



these are my favorite but currently I have now foods . I hear freezing them will kill the burps though give that a shot


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 11, 2014)

Dont buy fish oil based off price or milligrams or burping it up...you buy the best fish oil by looking for the highest DHA and EPA levels. Those are the reason we take fish oil in the first place.


----------

